# Can Cutler Hammer CBs be double tapped?



## cmhcissell (May 3, 2013)

Can Cutler Hammer circuit breakers be double tapped? The only documentation I have is the mechanical installation instructions which says at one point - "connect the load wire(s)" implying that their CBs can be double tapped. But I haven't been able to find any specs to support it. As far as that instruction goes, you could put however many would physically fit under the lug. 

I know Square D CBs can be double tapped, but they have documentation on it.

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Should say right on the breaker where is says what size conductors can be used.

If not, a wire nut makes it all better.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

BBQ said:


> Should say right on the breaker where is says what size conductors can be used.
> 
> If not, a wire nut makes it all better.


 
When you do that, do you pigtail the neutral as well?

I've often wondered how many people actually did


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

drspec said:


> When you do that, do you pigtail the neutral as well?


Unless it is a GFCI or AFCI breaker why would I? :blink:


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

BBQ said:


> Unless it is a GFCI or AFCI breaker why would I? :blink:


I don't do it myself either, I was just curious if anyone else wasted the time


----------



## Jim Port (Oct 1, 2007)

This information regarding number and sizes is stamped right on the side of the breakers.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

bbq said:


> if not, a wire nut makes it all better.


No wirenuts in a panel!!!!!!! Hack!!!!! Think of the children!!!!!!!!! Ah!!!!!!!!


----------

